
Thialfi: Google's Internal Client Notification Service [pdf] - timf
http://www.michaelpiatek.com/papers/thialfi-sosp11.pdf
======
seiji
Yesterday I realized dropbox is basically a giant consumer facing pubsub
system. This paper describes a giant consumer facing pubsub system.

Draw your own conclusions.

------
SriniK
Reading the paper seems like it is compatible with xmpp however not sure how
different it is compared to xmpp servers running as service?

